# How many times out?



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Just to get a feel for what everyones work load is, how many times are you out pushing/blowing snow in an average season, not including salting?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

if youre talking about this year. 
4


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Average year is 20. 
This year is at 26 so far.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hmm just this month, 8 times. Last month it was right around 12-14. Dont have the figures right in front of me. I think December was like 6. But we get alot of lake effect here, which helps.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

About 20 ,heading out in a little bit again.1-2 turned to 6-8!


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Know how you feel, just finished day 22, started with 1" finished with 6". let the good times roll.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

22 plus including salts and all. Not a clue how many times of those were pushes, have not looked.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Approx. 15 times this season so far.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

28 and im tired lol...


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Oasis;522430 said:


> 28 and im tired lol...


I forgot, Toronto got throttled this year, pretty rare for you guys to have that much snow to push.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I just posted this somewhere else on here too. This is strait from the local paper.

The National Weather Service in Buffalo said the Rochester area is getting more rain and sleet than snow, which has pushed us above our average February precipitation level of just more than one inch to more than three inches, while keeping us one inch below our seasonal snowfall average of 70 inches by Monday.

I have been out and dropped the blade 10 deferent days, but I only have 6 full trips in. 2 of those were in the same day too.:crying:


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

42 times. Plows and saltings.


----------

